# SB9A Question?



## pjf134 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a SB9A bench model and noticed that the spindle pulley's do not line up with the countershaft flat pulley's using a straight edge on the side of the pulley. Is this the way it is or did someone drill the holes wrong for the base of the countershaft in the bench? I just found this out when I put my belt on the far left pulley and it wandered off the pulley.
  Paul


----------



## lazyLathe (Nov 4, 2011)

I would have to say that you mounted the counter shaft assembly slightly off kilter!

If you have a long straight edge lie it on top of the same pulleys and see if it is a straight line front to back.

If it is not remove the counter shaft assembly and slightly elongate the holes in the direction it needs to move.
Bolt it loosely in place and using the straight edge move it around until the pulleys line up and then bolt back in place!

Simple to fix and not a big deal!:thumbzup:

Andrew


----------



## pjf134 (Nov 4, 2011)

Andrew,
   Thanks for the info. The metal bench was drilled that way when I got it, I used the same holes in the bench for everything when I tore it down. It may have been that way for a long time, maybe since it was new. I have been using it that way since I got it in Feb., but when I put the belt on the far left pulley it kept coming off and that's when I seen the offset of the pulleys.
  Paul


----------



## zetec7 (Nov 8, 2011)

If it's like my 9" SB, I fixed that problem by adjusting the motor pulley on its shaft (mine was too far out, and the belt was coming off the outside of the countershaft pulley).  I loosened the motor pulley locking screw, tapped the motor pulley a little closer in to the motor housing (the key, too, had to be tapped in), and it lines up perfectly now.  It's easier than moving the countershaft assembly...


----------

